# gym atmosphere



## manchu (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi. I posted some threads here before, and I received great feedback. This is a bit personal, but I would like to give it a try. 
First of all, I like Muay Thai very much. I love watching it, and I enjoy training it. I have been training consistently since this January. I changed gyms a few times due to $ and relocation. I currently go to two different Muay Thai gyms, and I train 4 nights a week. I like the intensity.
Now, I have to say that I am still intimidated by the atmosphere of the boxing gym. I am not sure if people will understand me, but it is hard for me to get used to it. Most of them are much younger men, good shape, and they are good at it. I know I should only focus on my needs and what interest me most. ( I am a woman.) 
I go to a closer gym more often, and the atmosphere there is somewhat wild, laid back, and casual. I often feel misplaced, but it is my choice to be there and train. I have been noticing that I don't interact with most of guys there. I go in, do hand wraps, shadow box, and train with everyone. Instructor does not really say hi or talk to me. I think I just have to make efforts and talk to people if I want to be included in their conversation. Sorry this is such a drama, and I have a feeling that people are going to say "just keep focusing on your training".
I sometimes feel like I just want to quit because of that.


----------



## JYangS14 (Jul 4, 2009)

My instructor is a really outgoing and friendly guy.  He makes sure to say hi to everyone and makes them feel welcome.  We all train together and are very respectful to each other.  One of the things the instructor always says is to check your ego at the door.  I'd try to reach out a bit to the other people if I were you.  If you still feel like you're getting the cold shoulder, then it's probably time to find yourself another gym.


----------



## mariaclara (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi,

I've been into Muay Thai for some time (off/on),Aikido too. 

In our Aikido dojo, we're more laid back, stop to talk, bow, smile, bow. very friendly and nice .

but in MT, it's all training. Which is what I expected. I go in, gear up, skipping rope, stretch, shadow box, pads, light sparring, bags, cool down. I don't expect it to be a book-reading club or similar.

of course, our Kru gives me feedback/tips/advice. but that's it. Anyway, I really don't want the dudes getting close and personal. Just Muay Thai.

have fun...


----------



## Giorgio (Jul 16, 2009)

As you can see from mariaclara, different people have different tastes when it comes to the atmosphere of a gym.

Personally, I don't at all think that you have to sacrifice professionalism and hard training if you want a friendlier atmosphere. Nak Muay are some of the nicest, most easygoing people I've ever met, but I have also been to a few gyms that were full of people bristling with a desire to show that they could spar better and harder than everyone else.

That leads to bad training sessions.

I'd go in and be unsure who to talk to, who to spar with, what space to use for my own shadow boxing and bagwork. It was unproductive and lousy. If you want to "focus on your own training", go get a dummy and train in your room. A gym is a public place, and everyone training there needs to be aware of everyone else, and have open lines of communication.

I once saw a newbie get knocked out at aforementioned bad gym because he was too nervous and intimidated to tell his sparring partner that he was going too hard, like he was afraid that people would think he was wasting their time. The kid fell down, and everyone acted as if it was his fault.

You have every right to expect an open, friendly atmosphere where you train, and if you have options at all, try another gym.


----------



## Rob2109 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been to bad gyms before where it's full of d*ckheads and as a beginner they wanted to spar hard despite being more experienced than me. I'm at a wicked gym now and i started by booking a few private lessons with the Ajarn. I've got used to the gym and he knows me better and knows i'm serious about the training. I've now started night classes with everyone else and Master Chana will set me up with guys of similar standard so i've got talking to a few more guys there.
That would be my advice anyway, if people are still clicky with you, i'd find another gym to be honest.


----------



## blackxpress (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't train in Muay Thai but do have a healthy interest in it.  I've spent a little time hanging out at Jorge Gurgel's place: www.jgmma.com.  I watched Jorge run a Muay Thai class and it was INTENSE!  One thing that really impressed me was the way Jorge interacted with his students.  He was firm when they didn't hold up their end.  A couple of them showed up without all their gear, for example.  At the same time, he seemed to really care a lot about their training.  He treated them with respect and just seemed to be both lovable and tough at the same time.  There was one woman in the class, by the way, and she was good.  Really good.  

I also watched a couple of BJJ classes and noticed that all the instructors seemed to have the same attitude as Jorge.  There was a real comaraderie between the instructors and the students.  They all seemed to really enjoy one another.  I can't imagine feeling uncomfortable there.  In fact, writing this makes me wish I was there.  I really want to train there but I don't have time right now.  I will train there some day soon though, even if it's just part time.  But I digress.

My point is that a good gym should inspire you to want to train.  The instructors and the other students should be in your corner pushing you and supporting you.  You should not feel like an outsider.  A real gym should be a team atmosphere.


----------



## J4M13 UK (Jul 17, 2009)

i have been at my gym for two years now, and from day 1 to now i have always been shown respect from the instructor, experienced fighters and others.   everyone has always been help full, telling me if i do something wrong and telling me when i do something good. 

one thing i have always been told is that if you are not having fun then it isnt right for you. if i was you, i would go to a gym where you get respect!


----------



## Phenom (Jul 20, 2009)

I run a school and it is part of the rules there that long standing members make themselves approachable and helpful to new students. Muay thai, as lonely as it is in the ring, is a TEAM SPORT. You are only as good as your camp as demonstrated on the last ultimate fighter show! Within a week of joining you should walk into the club and even if you are super shy feel like your going to visit with friends. You will sweat, hurt and pray for the end of class but you will be doing it with a team of people who you feel comfortable with.

I don't know what it's like where you are training but from your short description it sounds like one of the dreaded "tough guy" schools. I hope I'm wrong but if I'm not I suggest switching gyms!


----------



## Vladi (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, like others said before, if you really don't find the atmosphere suitable for your needs, switch gyms.
If the guys in there like that approach, its their deal, and most likely you wont change the atmosphere no matter what.


----------



## Slihn (Jul 25, 2009)

mariaclara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been into Muay Thai for some time (off/on),Aikido too.
> 
> ...


 
Its funny to hear you say that. Muay Thai is much different in the Western world than it is in Thailand. In Thailand , everyone one is so up close and friendly , there is no egos and everyone treats you like family.


----------



## mariaclara (Jul 26, 2009)

Slihn,

Hey, if the Thais want to do it that, way.  If they want to be so up close and friendly,  no egos and everyone treats you like family, by all means , please do so. If you wanna advertise your gym in Thailand, please do so in your own thread. No prob. If you want to do it differently, it's your personal call. Do as you please. I have no right to think you're funny. I can't force you to do it my way.

I respect whichever way you wanna train MT. In the same, way I expect people to respect the way I wanna train MT.

I stated the way I feel comfortable with. No accusations, ego-tripping, whatever against anybody. That's just me.

If you find that funny, fine. No prob. 

Please feel free to do as you wish. Whatever works for you is fine by me.




Slihn said:


> Its funny to hear you say that. Muay Thai is much different in the Western world than it is in Thailand. In Thailand , everyone one is so up close and friendly , there is no egos and everyone treats you like family.


----------



## egg (Oct 10, 2009)

mariaclara said:


> Slihn,
> 
> Hey, if the Thais want to do it that, way.  If they want to be so up close and friendly,  no egos and everyone treats you like family, by all means , please do so. If you wanna advertise your gym in Thailand, please do so in your own thread. No prob. If you want to do it differently, it's your personal call. Do as you please. I have no right to think you're funny. I can't force you to do it my way.
> 
> ...



Sorry to butt in but I think you got a little excessive there.
IMO Slihn just made a point and meant no offense.

Back on topic;
I actually go training with two of my friends.
Although we train with different people to prevent dicking around, it's comfortable knowing there's familiar people with you.


----------



## Stonecold (Oct 10, 2009)

I know a lot of people who feel the same way as you do about going to the gym. Some times if you say hi to everyone you see, some of them might start saying it back. Don't get me wrong, you are not at fault here, a gym should be friendly to all students who come in. You can train hard on the floor & ring but you should be friendly & helpfull. I always expect all my students to help &  be friendly to everyone.  As was said before leave the ego outside.  Good luck with your training. Don't let small minded people stop you.


----------



## alphacat (Oct 10, 2009)

In my opinion, the classes are already not that long (they usually last 1 hour), so I'm for spending that time 100% training instead of doing other things during the class like having a conversation.

As a trainee who visits the gym only two times a week, I'm all focused in training while I'm there.
Even when someone starts talking to me, I quickly respond while I keep looking at the instructor and listening to what he says.
We do correct each other and give tips to each other during the class.

After the class is over though, we're having a small chat while we're dressing up (some continue training together for a while).

I must say though that having the instructor correcting you and giving you tips has nothing to do with being friendly, its part of his job.


----------



## egg (Oct 10, 2009)

alphacat said:


> In my opinion, the classes are already not that long (they usually last 1 hour), so I'm for spending that time 100% training instead of doing other things during the class like having a conversation.
> 
> As a trainee who visits the gym only two times a week, I'm all focused in training while I'm there.
> Even when someone starts talking to me, I quickly respond while I keep looking at the instructor and listening to what he says.
> ...


That's another thing I wasn't sure about..
The first time I went all the other students were giving me advice and tips on what I was doing wrong.
To me that's friendly enough to make me feel welcome.

Like you said the short amount of time spent there should be focused on training anyway; it's your time and money.


----------

